# Ceratostema rauhii



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone have a source for Ceratostema rauhii? I saw some pictures of this plant, very cool! I hear its kinda a slow grower but want to give it a try. 

Thanks!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

you really should search the forum more 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/26599-what-have-you-got-foliage-32.html (bottom of the page)


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Black Jungle, if I read it right.  (Page 32 from the link provided above.)


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

and.......


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Just pin pointing it out. I was curious myself until I did I Google search and found it on there. Happens to be that it took me to dendroboard, page 32.  and.....probably very well many other pages in that thread.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm still ticked off I lost mine.. looked great for 6 months then bam, drops all the leaves and I have a twig.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

bussardnr said:


> you really should search the forum more
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/26599-what-have-you-got-foliage-32.html (bottom of the page)


Hey I searched but gave up looking through all those great plants (actually just go distracted)! Thanks, btw were you ever able to get any?



So, does anybody have any healthy stock left to spare?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

yes, I dont really have it yet though. heh


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

After growing this plant for a little while, I'm not so sure its probably the greatest terrarium plant. It really appreciates good cool airflow.


----------

